# Is it normal for Ghost shrimp to...?



## COLEKO (Aug 25, 2006)

As long there not turning white you should be ok. I have some ghost shrimp that I had for a very long time now and they have turned from clear to almost all red and brown.


----------



## mlpzaq52 (Oct 21, 2006)

i think it might depend on what they eat. my ghost shrimp turned funky colors depending on what they ate. until they died :-( 
they did have those red spots though.


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

It's normal, ghost shrimp will develop color from eating algae.


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the replies Guys! I think they look pretty cool like that! Much better than the normal clearish color... LOL!

Steve X.


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 2, 2006)

Also, the pale shrimp we buy from the feeder tank are usually stressed, often to the point of near death. Once they get healthy again, they will show off their true colors. The red spots or bands are what they should look like and not a product of special colored food. Their digestive system does change color depending on what they eat. Feed some pink flakes and watch their insides turn pink.


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

I'll try taking a good picture of them tonight. They deffinately have a red Spot on their tails. Just notioced too that the Green color is darker at the "joints" of their bodies. It's not the intestines I'm seeing change color (which I know they do...) But, it looks like it's the Exoskeleton. My Cherry Shrimp are looking nice & Red too! Does anyone know if either of these shrimp will eat the hair algea I have growing in my Java Moss? I tried removing some lastnight manualy & was disturbing the Cherries that love to hang out in it.

Thanks,
Steve X.


----------



## B2k2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Please read this Thread...

Explains all. Well my bit at the bottom does... 

Alan


----------



## Aquamanx (Sep 28, 2006)

Sorry folks No Pics! I tried taking some lastnight... But, I can't seem to get a good pic of them. First off I'm using a Digital Camera. I don't know how to override the focusing, to focus on the shrimp themselves. Seems to be focusing behind or around the shrimp. Plus, I don't have a tripod, so that leaves me holding it, & then when I take the pic, the camera move just slightly, but, blurrs the pic... I'm not using the flash, as it seems to totaly white out everything & not show the true colors. I'm going to mess around with settngs on the camera tonight, & maybe set some kind of tripod up to help steady it. Maybe after te weekend, I'll be able to post a few "OK" pics! The shrimp do look really cool as Green & Red... Perfect for X-Mas!


----------



## B2k2 (Oct 13, 2005)

Some of you may have heard of a guy called Teck Teh. He is an excellent photographer and here is his project section of his website where you will find photo's of his tank. I'm sure you will agree he is excellent.

Now I emailed Teck recently for advise on taking photo's like him. He sent me some excellent advise which I will share with you now. He talks about settings used and that he does not use a tripod. Read it cus it works.

Alan 



> Dear Alan,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

